# Dilbert preps for financial collapse!



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Saw that one a few times ... loved it the first time around! :flower:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I remember seeing that one too. My wife saw the cartoon and saw prepping as being more mainstream than she originally thought.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> Saw that one a few times ... loved it the first time around! :flower:


I was going through a folder of old pics and music and stuff like that (read as: goofing off) and couldn't remember if I'd ever seen this one on this board or not so figured why not


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I hadn't seen it yet! :thankyou:


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

During the Y2K scare I told my neighbor the same thing.
He asked if I was ready for Y2K and I told him I had lots of guns and ammo.
He said he didn't have a gun.
I just smiled at him and said I know.
He didn't think that was funny.


----------

